# draw my cube before solving it



## Megard Thierry (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi cubers ,

I'm want to make my logo inside my 13x13 or 17x17 , but is there any application help me to draw it on a virtual cube and after it give my solution to do it on my real cube ???


;-)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't know of any app like that, but if you wanted to you could get Magic Puzzle Pro, select a big cube, solve it into a case, then you could have a better reference sheet.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 2, 2018)

Megard Thierry said:


> Hi cubers ,
> 
> I'm want to make my logo inside my 13x13 or 17x17 , but is there any application help me to draw it on a virtual cube and after it give my solution to do it on my real cube ???
> 
> ...



Learn commutators, learn how to apply commutators to big cube center pieces, problem solved


----------

